# Google Earth unter Linux?

## Crazor

Hi Leute!

Hat bereits jemand die Google Earth (http://earth.google.com) betaversion unter einem der windos emulatoren zum laufen gebracht?

mit dem aktuellen cedega hatte ich leider keinen erfolg, und bevor ich nun extra wine installiere, frag ich lieber mal nach..

grüße

|Crazor|

----------

## beejay

Geh einfach auf maps.google.org, da geht das was ich in den Screenshots gesehen habe auch ohne Software. Und ausser in Nordamerika gibt es sowieso keine hochaufloesenden Karten - in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich interessant fuer Europäer  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Also das drehen der Weltkugel mit dem stufenlosen ranzoomen ist schon irgendwie irre, ich bin auf jeden Fall total begeistert  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Und ausser in Nordamerika gibt es sowieso keine hochaufloesenden Karten - in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich interessant fuer Europäer

 

Stimmt nicht  :Smile: 

Große Metropolen, Hauptstädte, Sehenswürdigkeiten sind alle sehr Hochauflösend ! Berlin, München, teilweise das Ruhrgebiet kann man sehr detailliert erkennen. Manche Kartenausschnitte sind so genau, dass sogar Menschen zu erkennen sind. Ich suche mir momentan alle Formel 1 Strecken auf der Welt zusammen. Eigentlich totale Zeitverschwendung, macht aber einfach Spaß  :Smile: 

Zum Thema Wine : Habs selber noch nicht getestet, bin aber über diesen Link gestolpert :

http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?versionId=3254

----------

## Crazor

@beejay: ich will nicht einfach die bilder, ich will das programm. und warum soll nordamerika nicht interessant für europäer sein? =)

@zwork: danke für den tipp, kannte die wine app datenbank noch gar nicht =)

wo gibt es denn so hochauflösende bilder, dass man menschen sehen kann? das höchste der gefühle war bisher waggons und bahngleise zählen bei mir... oder autos.

greets

----------

## zworK

Ok, da wären wir wieder in Nordamerika  :Smile: 

z.B. Das Washington Monument, der Obelisk untern Weissen Haus oder das Epcot Center in Florida. Man erkennt natürlich keine Schönheiten am Strand  :Twisted Evil:  aber halt Menschen in Form von Punkten

Hier mal 3 Beispiele : [1] [2] [3]

Da mir aufgrund von Klausurstreß etwas die Zeit fehlt werde ich erst am Wochenende dazu kommen es mit Wine zu testen. Ich poste dann mal meine Erfahrungen.

----------

## gimpel

kennt ihr auch world wind? --> http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/

die arbeiten fleißig daran das auf andere plattformen zu porten (siehe forum dort), und einer hat schon nen kleinen java port gemacht. da kam dann auch ein wxWidgets port dabei raus \o/

auch sehr geile sache...

----------

## frary

Hmmm, hallo zusammen!

Ich habe es geschafft, GE mit wine (0.95) zu installieren. Anleitung gibt es hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine.

Leider startet es mit keinem der Tips...

```
WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,oleaut32,rpcrt4=n" wine googleearth.exe
```

ergibt

```
wine: Call from 0x5ed09ec5 to unimplemented function KERNEL32.dll.IsWow64Process, aborting

wine: Unimplemented function KERNEL32.dll.IsWow64Process called at address 0x5ed09ec5 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
```

Kann hier jemand was mit der Meldung (oder dem noch zu postenden Rest der Ausgabe) was anfangen?

Ich bin ganz nah dran, ich weiss es genau!! 

Gruß

T

Ach ja, sorry für das "aufwärmen dieses alten Threads...

----------

## obrut<-

für mich sieht das so aus, als wenn google earth wissen wil, ob es als wow64 (windows on windows64) prozess läuft. wow64 ist m$ weg, 32 bit software auf 64 bit windows-versionen (von xp und 2003) laufen zu lassen.

ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter. eine lösung weiß ich auch nicht, da ich von sowas noch nicht viel ahnung habe.

----------

## Redshirt

Hallo,

also ich kenne zwar keine Lösung, wollte nur noch nen zusätzliches Programm einstreuen, ist sogar OSS:

http://www.earth3d.org

just my 2 cent

----------

## frary

 *Redshirt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.earth3d.org
> 
> 

 

Guter Hinweis. Auf bugs.gentoo.org gibt es sogar ein ebuild...

Wollte es eben testen, aber leider hängt es von qt ab...

Da ich auf xfce4 und gtk setze ist das leider ein NO GO.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis...

Gruß

T

----------

## frary

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> ...ob es als wow64 (windows on windows64) prozess läuft...

 

Wenn ja, wie kommt es auf die Idee? Ich habe ein 32-bit System ( AthlonXP ). Habe auch eben nochmal geschaut, ob ich zufällig eine 64-bit Version installiert habe, aber die gibt es nicht!

Ich sehe es kommen: Bis ich das Ding mit Wine am laufen habe gibt es die Linuxversion!!!

T

----------

## neonknight

Die Installation von Google Earth wird angeblich von den wine-tools (http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/) unterstützt.

----------

## tuxian

 *frary wrote:*   

> Hmmm, hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe es geschafft, GE mit wine (0.95) zu installieren. Anleitung gibt es hier:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine.
> ...

 

Also ich starte googleEarth so und es läuft ohne Probleme:

```
WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,usp10,msvcrt=n" wine googleearth.exe
```

----------

## musv

Mit den oben genannten Wine-Tools läuft Google Earth. Allerdings funktionieren die Menüs nicht, und die Namen der Orte sind etwas unglücklich angeordnet.

Die Wine-Tools find ich ziemlich gut. Damit ist Wine endlich mal ansatzweise benutzbar.

----------

## Eric E.

Hallo,

ich hab' mich da jetzt auch 3 Tage mit rumgeschlagen. Hab's nach der Anleitung im englischen Wiki installiert, einmal mit wine 0.9.5 dann mit 0.9.7 ~x86. Läuft soweit auch alles, bleibt nur die Sache mit den Schriften. Das ist schon sehr ärgerlich, da ich ganz gerne die Straßennamen sehen würde.

Nunja, werde heute mal weiter schrauben, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was.

Gruß, Eric

----------

## frary

Also gut, jetzt kann ich die Fehlermeldung vielleicht erklären...:

Aus irgendeinem Grund konnte das glx Modul nicht geladen werden. Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, da ich im Moment keine Zeit zum Zocken habe und der Xserver brav gestartet ist! Wine wurde daraufhin ohne opengl gebaut....

Auf die Fehlermeldung hin habe ich die opengl32.dll von Hand kopiert und das hat wohl Probleme gemacht!

Also musste ich erst den Fehler beheben ( link von /bin/sed auf /usr/bin/sed ) um das Nvidia Modul wieder laden zu können, anschließend Wine neu kompiliert und siehe da: Immerhin komme ich schon bis zum Splashscreen von GE.

Allerdings passiert weiter nichts:

```
WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,usp10,msvcrt=n" wine GoogleEarth.exe 

Intrinsic Alchemy  v3.0 Beta-0928 (Dynamic/Release) 

Built by Brent on Tue Sep 28 19:29:53 PST 2004

INFO: Using igOglVisualContext.

err:rpc:RPCRT4_OpenConnection protseq mswmsg not supported

err:rpc:RPCRT4_OpenConnection protseq mswmsg not supported

err:rpc:RPCRT4_OpenConnection protseq mswmsg not supported

QLayout "unnamed" added to QDockWindow "Measure", which already has a layout

QLayout: Cannot add null widget to QBoxLayout/unnamed

QLayout "unnamed" added to QDockWindow "GPS Device", which already has a layout

QLayout: Cannot add null widget to QBoxLayout/unnamed

QPainter::setPen: Will be reset by begin()

QPainter::setPen: Will be reset by begin()

QPainter::setPen: Will be reset by begin()

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

Aber da ich schon so weit bin...wird es wohl irgendwie funktionieren!

Gruß

T

EDIT: Oder so:

```
 WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,oleaut32,rpcrt4=n" wine GoogleEarth.exe

Intrinsic Alchemy  v3.0 Beta-0928 (Dynamic/Release) 

Built by Brent on Tue Sep 28 19:29:53 PST 2004

INFO: Using igOglVisualContext.

err:seh:EXC_DefaultHandling Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x39da7735

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

--> Der Splash kommt, aber gleich mit Fehlermeldung. Ob ich ok klicke oder nicht...es schmiert ab..

----------

## Inte

Wenn das mal keine gute Nachricht ist.  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  Google Earth herunterladen - Konfiguration für Linux (Gentoo 2006,0)

----------

## pawlak

Jap, sehr gute Nachrichten sind das! Läuft eigentlich auch sehr gut, nur die Schrift is verdammt klein im Menü. Aber darum kümmer ich mich erst morgen, wollte es heute nur noch schnell testen.

----------

## schachti

Cool, danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## m.Behl

Mittlerweile sollte es auch im Portage sein, allerdings bricht er bei mir ab, er koenne es nicht downloaden.

Also das ganze im Browser runtergeladen und in /usr/portage/distfiles geschoben und voila er emerget es gerade  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn das mal keine gute Nachricht ist.

 

Sehr schön, läuft auch super.

Nur beklagt er sich beim start, dass die Bitstream-Vera-Sans Font nicht installiert sei, obwohl sie das definitiv ist. 

Und das Gui sieht etwas kacke aus (wie Windows). Ich frag mich warum die immer ihren eigenen Kram benutzen und nicht einfach gtk oder Qt nehmen. 

Oder ist das in Wirklichkeit gtk/Qt und sieht einfach nur komisch aus?

----------

## astaecker

Es ist QT3

----------

## Vortex375

Komisch, warum verwendet es dann nicht den selben Stil wie der Rest von meinem System. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen?

----------

## hurra

Mal mit qtconfig probiert?

----------

## tuxian

Hab auch das Problem mit den viel zu kleinen Schriften.

Konnte das Problem auch nicht mit qtconfig lösen.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Die Schriftgrösse kann unter

~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render/guifontsize

angepasst werden, einfach die Zahl n bissle erhöhen

----------

## Vortex375

Cool, das hat funktioniert. Alledings musste ich die Datei "guifontsize" erst erstellen. Vorher gab es in dem Verzeichnis nur eine Datei "compassvisible".

Kann mit dem richtigen Trick jetzt vieleicht noch den Style umstellen? Wenn das wirklich QT3 ist, dann kann er ja den gleichen Stil benutzen wie mein restliches System. Was googleearth benutzt sieht verdächtig nach dem Windows-Theme von Qt aus.

----------

## Psycho Dad

 *Quote:*   

> Cool, das hat funktioniert. Alledings musste ich die Datei "guifontsize" erst erstellen. Vorher gab es in dem Verzeichnis nur eine Datei "compassvisible". 

 

Komisch, bei mir sind per default 25 Dateien in dem Verzeichnis.

Finde aber nichts wo man den Style ändern kann.

----------

## tuxian

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cool, das hat funktioniert. Alledings musste ich die Datei "guifontsize" erst erstellen. Vorher gab es in dem Verzeichnis nur eine Datei "compassvisible".  
> 
> Komisch, bei mir sind per default 25 Dateien in dem Verzeichnis.
> 
> Finde aber nichts wo man den Style ändern kann.

 

```
echo "12" > ~/.googleearth/Registry/google/googleearthplus/User/render/guifontsize
```

----------

## misterjack

http://www.misterjack.de/images/mitten_in_NY.jpg lol

----------

## c_m

sieht ja echt schräg aus ^^

----------

## firefly

das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das die 2 hälften dieses ausschnitt von 2 Sateliten aufgenommen wurde, welche aus unterschiedlicher Blickwinkel die aufnahmen gemacht haben.

----------

## Kev4020

hi gemeinde,

ich habe die tage versucht dsa neue googleearth beta 4 als ebuild zu ziehen. nach portage update gings auch, nur konnte er nicht auf ein verzeichnis zugreifen. als ich mir die rechte angeschaut habe, hab ich gestaunt, denn die waren i.o. habe dann einfach das .bin von der google-seite genommen. funzt auch.  :Smile: 

grüße kevin

----------

